# Vizsla specific foods?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.wdcusick.com/2.pdf

There is a Chapther on Vizsla nutrition. Could there be some truth to his claims?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Page 193 said:


> For the Vizsla I recommend food that is a blend of poultry, wheat,
> barley, and rye mixed with a second food that is a blend of horse meat
> and oats. This will give the Vizsla the high fiber and balance of protein
> it requires. However, you should avoid feeding them any food that
> ...



I am suspect of diet guidance based on the dog's genetic roots and the culture/history of its nation-of origin.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read that dogs adapt to different geographic regions/continents over as little as 3 generations. For instance Canada is cold compared to the southern US and our dog being born here has had no problems with winter temps. 
It stands to reason that their nutritional needs may change as well (from what they were fed originally in Hungary)

Having said that, we didn't do well with high protein kibble like Orijen.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

dmp,

there is an awful lot of information on diet within this forum - you could spend days I suspect going through it. 

Your breeder should have given you a small bag of food - the one she has used to wean the litter on to. She should also give you a diet sheet of meal times and quantities. I would suggest that for a while you stick to the feed the puppy is already on. When a puppy comes to a new home it is drumatic enough for it without having its diet changed.

Once you get the puppy settled and if for any other you need to change the diet, then you will find a host of information here. Any change to diet should be done slowly over 5 -10 days.

The information you quoted sounded a bit old fashioned. Alot of Vizslas are grain intolerant so probably wouldn't do too well on that diet. There are some very good grain free kibbles on the market - Taste of the Wild, ACANA, Orijen (very high in protein) to name but a few. Quite a few of us feed a raw diet - I feed my puppy a mixture of kibble and raw. You just have to see what suits your puppy. :'(


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Mines been on fish4dogs complete for years now as he became fussy and intolerant to red meats. I also feed their salmon oil for joint aid and their fishy treats too www.fish4dogs.com. They regularly have food offers although it isnt the cheapest diet around I have to admit but he's not been fussy since feeding this.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I wonder why no white rice?
I do give mine a little white rice mixed in with Orijen (or on it's own if they've been sick) and now I'm wondering if that's a bad idea?


----------

